# Best Brick Primer



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a circa 1910 brick wall that I will be painting and want to use the best product. The brick is semi porous and will be receiving two coats of BM Aura for top coat. Considering using the Zinsser Watertite Flexible Primer, the BM Super Spec 066 masonry sealer or the 068 High Build Primer, or the SW Loxon line.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've only used the SW Loxon line, so I can't comment on the others. Never had any issues with the Loxon and we go through some extreme weather changes around here. There is a regional company, Diamond-Vogel, that made a product called SureGrip, that was my go-to product, but like many other companies they did some formulation changes and I never had the confidence in it after that. I know some still swear by it though.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

You might try "Bondz" maximum adhesion primer by Zinsser.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Seal krete is highly recommended around here.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I've only used the SW Loxon line, so I can't comment on the others. Never had any issues with the Loxon and we go through some extreme weather changes around here. There is a regional company, Diamond-Vogel, that made a product called SureGrip, that was my go-to product, but like many other companies they did some formulation changes and I never had the confidence in it after that. I know some still swear by it though.


Definitely leaning toward the Loxon because I believe it is designed for porous masonry but wasn't sure if it called for an elastomeric finish.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

mudbone said:


> You might try "Bondz" maximum adhesion primer by Zinsser.


Looks like a great product but I think it would work better if it was glazed brick. Not sure if it would be as durable with the porosity

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/CBG_ZIN_TDS_Bondz_MaxAdhesionPrimer_10292010.pdf


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Seal krete is highly recommended around here.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


Looks like a good product but primarily for concrete and basements for waterproofing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Loxon is what my experience is with and never had a problem.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had very good results with Tnemec, Tneme-Crete series 180


----------

